# Eminence speakers for metal, plus speaker combinations.



## RichIKE (Oct 7, 2011)

So I'm looking to upgrade to a 412 an I was going to get a whitebox but their celestion selection is very minimal so I thought id see what eminence speakers suit me best. Currently I have a 212 with greenbacks in it and I dig the sound. So I've been looking at the private jack, which is eminences version. Will I be good with this? And what speaker combinations would be cool with this speaker?


----------



## RichIKE (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## pathos45 (Oct 7, 2011)

im rockin teh texas heats swamp thang in a x pattern and it does metal VERY fucking well. The legends are also good too very flat repsonse which is nice. Send eminence a email too tell em what your looking for and ask what the best speaker combo is.


----------



## RichIKE (Oct 8, 2011)

sent them an email. Unfortunately they are out till Monday, so hopefully I will get a reply then.


----------



## col (Oct 8, 2011)

I like my Texas Heat & Celestion G12K100 combo.


----------



## boltzthrower (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got two cabs, one has Eminence Modeling 12's and some old school EV12L's, and the other cab is the same except they are black label EV12L's. 

I prefer the black labels over the older EV12L's, but damn they sound good all together.


----------



## teqnick (Oct 8, 2011)

My Emperor 2x12 has a tonker/manowar combo, and it sounds fucking phenomenal. My speaker search took a month, as Eminence has a lot of choices, but I couldn't be any happier with the choice I made. The bass is big, but very controlled and defined. Rather than a drone or annoying resonance, it's like getting kicked in the chest by a fucking horse.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 8, 2011)

boltzthrower said:


> I've got two cabs, one has Eminence Modeling 12's and some old school EV12L's, and the other cab is the same except they are black label EV12L's.
> 
> I prefer the black labels over the older EV12L's, but damn they sound good all together.



black labels are effing crushing for metal, cannibal corpse rocks those in marshall cabs and they are brutal


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 8, 2011)

RichIKE said:


> Currently I have a 212 with greenbacks in it and I dig the sound.



How are the greenbacks? Evertime i'v used modeling software, i end up likeing the greenback cab sims the best and have been thinking about making myself a new cab with greenbacks.


As for eminence, i have a 4x12 with swamp thangs. Its a fucking punch in the chest monster. Handles 600 watts, just fucking brutal.(Thats why i'm looking at greenbacks too. I have something with tons of headroom, i'd like something that doesnt aswell)


----------



## RichIKE (Oct 8, 2011)

The greenbacks are middy but balanced. Very clear. They roar when you crank em.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 8, 2011)

The Governor is Eminence's take on the V30. Personally I like it better than the V30, has tighter lows and a throatier midrange at lower volumes that tightens as volume increases.

The Man O War is supposed to be an awesome speaker, somewhat similar to the G12T-75, so it has enhanced lows and low-midrange.

If you like greenbacks, I'd say give the Governor's a try. It has a similar midrange at low volume but is much more articulate that really opens up as the volume increases.


----------



## wlfers (Oct 8, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> The Man O War is supposed to be an awesome speaker, somewhat similar to the G12T-75, so it has enhanced lows and low-midrange



I have a vader cab with a legend + manowar, and at first I really disliked the manowar. It was listed in gc's used section but I believe it was almost brand new. After playing it a bit and breaking the speaker in I starting to like the manowar much much more.

The Fryette p50e Eminence speakers sound fantastic to my ears, and according to their support guy rear-mounting them gives them a more greenback-ish sound. They are a bit more expensive and are only 50 watts each if you require more headroom.


----------



## orakle (Oct 8, 2011)

ye the Vader Carnage Strain cab has Custom Eminence and Eminence ManOWars mounted in X pattern

last time I saw Neuraxis they had those, meanest sounding cab you can think of


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 8, 2011)

big fan of the Eminence legends.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 9, 2011)

I really really really want to try an Eminence loaded cab with my gear...


----------



## oniduder (Oct 9, 2011)

i'm with the nice gentleman who has eminence swamp thangs and texas heats

sound great in my cab... peace


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a 2x12 with a v128 and Man-o-war in it. My only gripe is the cab is 16 ohms, which my "new" Mesa 50/50 won't do. Super tight, and the manowar gives the whole thing a nice bit of bite, though it can (i think) introduce some annoying high end buzz. Though that was back when I was running the XXX, and those things are shrill as fuck, so it was probably just the amp.


----------



## wlfers (Oct 9, 2011)

^ yeah I have basically the same setup with my carnage strain vader. when ear/mic is on axis with the manowar it feels very high end fizzy. I almost rather run 2 legends and be able to use the treble/presence knobs on my amps hah.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 9, 2011)

I chose to go with eminence tonkerlites as I have a thing for neodymium.

The tonker is supposed to be eminence's equivalent of the g12k100 and the tonkerlite is the same thing but with a neodymium magnet so it only weighs 4lbs (as opposed to most speakers weighing like 12~ish) and has a bit more high end / clarity.

in a 4x12 the total weight of the speakers is all of 16lbs, its like having a little more than 1 speaker in the cab bringing the total weight down substantially. Your back will thank you.


----------



## DTay47 (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a oversized 2x12 with Governor's and it was very nice, wasn't the tightest I would say but sounded very nice. Great cleans too and great crunch. More of an all-around speaker that can also do metal well.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 9, 2011)

heard texas heat and swamp thang are good X pattern. As far as Green backs, My Dying bride uses them and they are crushing as FUCK.
Their rig. Peavey 5150 into Marshal 19060A W/ Greenbacks as far as I know.



*And now for the best sound clip *

Youtube* always* kinda sucks quality wise though. Punch in Deeper down is just gut pounding.


----------



## RichIKE (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone have anything to say about the legend gb128?


----------



## Koop (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought about getting Eminence speakers, but I went with WGS. People are missing out, seriously.
I'm saddened to see that hardly anyone uses these speakers. Don't let the price fool you.


----------

